# JLabel Icon wieder entfernen



## rapthor (17. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

kann ich neben ImageIcon#setIcon(Icon i) auch irgendwie dieses Bild wieder entfernen? Wenn ja, welche Methode brauche ich dafür?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2006)

Ein ImageIcon ohne Icon is irgendwie sinnlos, das wird wohl kaum gehen... vllt mit setImage (null)

Aber wieso löscst du net das ImageIcon vom JLabel? setIcon (null)


----------



## rapthor (18. Jan 2006)

Mir ist ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen .. ich wollte natürlich das Icon des LAbels entfernen aber mit JLabel#setIcon(null) bekomme ich es nicht hin, da mir eine NullPointerException geworfen wird.


----------



## Roar (18. Jan 2006)

setIcon() wirft keine nullpointer, wahrscheinlich ist dein label null.


----------



## rapthor (18. Jan 2006)

Japp stimmt. Hab das grad erfahren müssen. Danke!


----------

